# Asian Bazar



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The annual Asian Bazaar will be held this coming Saturday at the Semi Ramis hotel.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

do you have more information about this bazaar? maybe a link? what time?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

GM1 said:


> do you have more information about this bazaar? maybe a link? what time?




Sorry no link or any other information.. but going on previous years when it was held in the Hilton.. it is on all day but it is best to get there in the morning if possible as it tends to get busy. In previous years I have bought home made food there .. so it might be handy if you have a cool bag to take along. I go as it is always something else to do lol

Maiden


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

I have a beautiful batik peacock picture in UK, bought from there many many years ago. From what I remember all the goods were top quality, wish I could go, maybe next year.


----------

